# New Commodore computers (includes Amiga)



## 00vapour (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, this is true! 

Just announced via  http://www.pcmag.com...
All it took to release a new PC was 25 years of nothingness...


Definitely going to pick one up, I'm hoping that the Amiga model will have backwards compatibility for current and past amiga OS's


_edit... It's Comm*o*dore, I know..._


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

Not really liking the specs of the new Commodore 64 or VIC-Slim, but the VIC-Pro can have up to a Core 2 Quad and even has an expansion slot.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*



Leafblower29 said:


> Not really liking the specs of the new Commodore 64 or VIC-Slim, but the VIC-Pro can have up to a Core 2 Quad and even has an expansion slot.



Yeah, they aren't super-impressive from a hardware stance. This is in keeping with the VIC and Commodore 64 series though, they were budget computers at launch.

Interestingly, the Amiga specs are entirely up in the air at this point.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

So... It's a Nettop.... In a C64 box... and it's $900...

I want to say that that's retarded, but it'll probably rake in good money from the nostalgia hungry, so it can't be that retarded.


----------



## Ley (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

Shit all of this was before I was even thought of. The oldest computer I know is a Macintosh from the days of third grade :U


----------



## Kihari (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

<-- mfw I read the topic title.

For whatever reason, though, the new breadbox model sounds more like something that should be on Hack-a-Day rather than an actual product.


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*



Kihari said:


> <-- mfw I read the topic title.
> 
> For whatever reason, though, the new breadbox model sounds more like something that should be on Hack-a-Day rather than an actual product.


 
Yeah, it's kind of a fanservice, and I have seen them on HaD more than once.
it's pretty a common hack to use the commadore keyboard (or any old peripheral really) with a PIC over USB.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

Is it possible to pre-order a computer?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

Problem with this stuff is that the computer industry is now standardized; The names "Commodore" and "Amiga" mean nothing nowadays, and they'll never be able to make themselves stand out from the pack the way they used to.

Mind you, the Vic Pro and Vic Pro Slim are pretty awesome concepts, but the rest just doesn't differentiate enough. It's all a Wintel affair (even if they ship with Ubuntu) with Realtek software audio instead of SID's.

Oh yeah, and as for Amiga OS, don't hold your breath unless they're actually going to outfit these "Amiga" computers with PowerPC processors. AmigaOS 4.x was designed for the AmigaOne, which was a PPC-based system; Earlier AmigaOS computers ran on Motorola 68k's. The best you can hope for is emulation, though for that matter, you might as well just fire up WinUAE.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

A Commodore fan late to the party.

Yeah, they look freaking awesome but they're in the end just PCs.  Most of what they plan to do for the old-skool OSes, including Amiga, is emulation.  Mind you, I wouldn't mind having a PC that could run MorphOS and AROS out of the box.

And given what happened in the early '90s, I'm hardly surprised it took this long for the Commodore name to make a real comeback.  I'm honestly surprised it didn't take longer.  I hope that this Commodore doesn't suffer from neglect tantamount to suicide like the last Commodore did.

I'm still upset that the official Amiga company abandoned the home computing market entirely and went into Windows HPC software instead.  I gave them money just after Gateway bought 'em, and I still haven't received the T-shirt I was supposed to get.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: New Commadore computers (includes Amiga)*

Wifi, Linux, Commodore 64 emulator, a large Hard Drive, AND BLU-RAY.
WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR. Wait, that's the expensive one.

What does the cheapest one have?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2011)

Just realized no one posted the URL: http://commodoreusa.net/ (or http://commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Home.aspx if you want to skip the Tron Legacy launch video).


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

I will be loading mine with Windows 7 once I get one.

HALF-LIFE ON COMMODORE FTW


----------

